# Treating Foot Rot



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all

I posted last week about a doe I bought that has foot rot. The farrier was out and trimmed up her hooves and put some medicine on it. It still stinks to high heavens and I can see some ***** stuff between her "toes". I thought she'd be kidding any minute, but it's been over a week and she still hasn't kidded and doesn't look too close. I felt a kid moving in her and she's bagged up. Anyway..I'm wondering what the best way to deal with this is. She lays down all the time. I made her get on her feet so I could look her over and she was limping BADLY! She made her way over to eat and drink. I did a google search and came up with a page that said to give antibiotics..anyone else think this is a good idea? If so, what should I use and what kind of dosage? Is there something I can put on (like a poultice) and wrap her feet up? I really want to clear this up and get her feeling better. She seems well otherwise. She eats and drinks, is alert and has normal poops. Any help that could be offered would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This link may help.... :hug:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19054&p=229906&hilit=hoof+rot#p229906


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link. 

I'm going to clean out her hooves really well and then put medication on and wrap them up so it stays on there. This poor goat has got horrible front legs. I really hope it's just her feet because her knees look bad and the farrier said something about calcium buildup, suggesting that the goat has been on her knees for a while. I'm so glad that I have a place to keep her that is not in with my other goats, because I would be hating life if I had to treat 10 goats for this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :hug: 

You say the farrier said her knees ..has calcium build up... :scratch: 
Are you saying her knees are swollen? If they are...I hate to bring this up but....Have her tested for CAE CAPRINE ARTHRITIS ENCEPHALITIS ... I hope it isn't but it would be good to know one way or another....for the sake of the rest of your herd... she may have 2 problems going on there..hoof rot and CAE.. but I pray ...that I'm wrong.. :hug: ray:


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm worried about CAE too. I was out there with her today and when she does stand one leg doesn't go straight, like the knee sticks out. They don't really look swollen to me, but they could be. It rained and because of the water her hooves got completely cleaned off and now I can see that the hoof is seperating in the back. It's really bad. When I had a horse with an absess we used a poultice stuff and wrapped it up? Would that help this? I want to wrap her hooves up to keep the meds on and keep them drier, but I don't know what to put on there. I should have listened and not bought this goat. I really thought that it would be a simple fix of trimming her hooves up and putting medicine on them..not so. She hasn't kidded, so I don't think she's as far along as they said. I think she's probably due in the next couple of weeks and will kid when my other goats do. If it is CAE I hope it doesn't travel far. She's in a stall that's outside of the goat pen. The back wall is solid so hopefully if it is CAE my other goats haven't been exposed. Better go read up.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I had some experience with sheep and foot rot, but not with goats. 

This ewe I bought was limping, I was told that all the sheep just got a trimming and they quicked this girl accidentally. That was the reason they gave for her limping, oh and she was supposed to be 5 or 6 years old. When I picked her up she wasn't limping when she got into the trailer or while we chased her to catch her. Once I got her home though she started limping. I checked her foot out and it didn't look like they had quicked her to me but some of her soul was soft and chunked out, foot rot it was seperating from the outside wall and just a mess. Even between her toes was swollen and had issues. I bought all kinds of foot rot treatments and had to treat her continuosly. I would get her to walking better but everytime it rained it would flare up again. I ended up putting the medicine on a cotton ball or paper towel and then vet wrapping the hoof with the cotton ball where I needed the medicine to be. If it wears off too quick duck tape the outside of the vet wrap to keep her from making a whole in the bottom where she walks. I never got her over the hoof rot in 3 years, then she died one day I assumed old age because she was deffinately an older ewe and there was no other seen reason for her death. I did everything possible to try to get rid of that crap, gave her antibiotics helped her after a week of treatment, but she always relapsed with hoof rot flare ups. I have no idea if goats are like sheep hoof rot, but this ewe was prone to cronic hoof rot. Her daughter never had a day of hoof trouble. I also could not get this doe bred back to a ram for anything. She was bought with her 4 month old daughter, but I was never successfull in getting her bred by two seperate proven rams in the three years I had her. I assumed the infection was the cause, I even tried feeding a special additive to the feed that reduced absoarbtions and it had antibiotics in it too. Still did not work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For peace of mind ...I would suggest getting her tested for CAE....have a vet come out ... Then.. if it isn't CAE ....you will be safe with her around and she can feed her babies.... besides... it is good to know whether or not ..she has it...because if she does..... you will need to pull her kids and bottle feed them...CAE is transmitted through milk.... :hug: 

Foot rot... takes quite sometime to heal...it is continuous treatments and frequent trimmings to get it well....keep on it and that will get better..... :hug: 

Praying... that it will all ..be OK and she doesn't have it... ray: :hug:


----------

